# Unique tank ideas????



## zacheyp (Dec 27, 2011)

I am looking to make a unique tank for the half moon betta that i plan to buy. The tank is gonna be 2-5 gallons but i cant think of anything unique. Any ideas???/


----------



## scootshoot (Oct 11, 2010)

zacheyp said:


> I am looking to make a unique tank for the half moon betta that i plan to buy. The tank is gonna be 2-5 gallons but i cant think of anything unique. Any ideas???/


For betta's. Long shallow tank > Tall narrow base


----------



## Tikibirds (May 26, 2011)

I seen pics of old TV's and old apple computers used as tanks but Im not sure what they did to make it work.


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

You could go into a dollar shop and find a really nice decorative vase or bowl (looking for width, not height) of one gallon capacity or greater. With a heater, a soil base and some really dense planting (and maybe a couple of RCS) I think that would be beautiful. 

One thing I've wanted to try for a while is to get half a wine cask, such as they sell for ponds, remove some of the planks and replace them with glass. How to get it curved would be an issue, though. 

One idea I saw for transforming an ordinary glass tank into something super cool: someone got a model galleon and sunk it in their tank, making the betta look like a shark circling a shipwreck. Very cool.


----------



## bettasusa (Nov 1, 2011)

> I seen pics of old TV's and old apple computers used as tanks


 That would be pretty nice to see. Google search maybe?


----------



## bettasusa (Nov 1, 2011)

lol Ok! Did a search on Google. These are awesome like said...


----------



## bettasusa (Nov 1, 2011)

I also know I've seen someone maybe it was on youtube make tanks out of styrofoam?? If I find the link I'll post it. Awesome thread!


----------



## JBosley (Jan 28, 2012)

bettasusa said:


> I also know I've seen someone maybe it was on youtube make tanks out of styrofoam?? If I find the link I'll post it. Awesome thread!


Wasnt there a debate about if it would leak harmful chemicals into the water after a while? :-(


----------



## bettasusa (Nov 1, 2011)

that would be good to find out. I've never tried this myself...now I want to find the link to the video...Youtube search is ON...


----------



## JBosley (Jan 28, 2012)

Yeah I really liked it! Would love to do it if it wouldn't leak toxins lols


----------



## bettasusa (Nov 1, 2011)

ok so here is the youtube video. STYRO TANK and a link to YAHOO DISCUSSION on the STYRO topic.


----------

